# Cannot wait for my vet's reaction!



## AHARM (Mar 28, 2010)

So as I have said before, I work for a vet who is against raw. (Not sure if ppl remember as I am not too active of a forum member, but hope to post more and become more active the more I feed raw) Anyway, I had my dog in about 2 months ago for his annual vaccines and he is due back soon for his semi-annual. Our vet requires bordatella every 6 months in order for the dogs to be boarded at our facility and since I work there and my dog is in quite a bit with me I do the semi-annual visits as well...

But when he was in for his annual, the dr told me his teeth were getting dirty and suggested more teeth brushing and that I incorportate SD Prescription diet T/D as 1/4 of his daily food to help with his teeth..

I can't wait for her to see how pearly white his teeth are when he goes in for his semi...I'm just undecided if I'll mention its from feeding raw, not teeth brushing or T/D...

Not sure if its worth the argument


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats funny that you mention that,,, every time i go in for the check ups , my vet will ask me where i get their teeth cleaned. Im assuming she says this cause my oldest dogs teeth ( 9yrs old) are bright white,:biggrin: no tarter or yellowing anywhere. And for 8 years ive been saying the same thing..RAW DIET !!:tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Prepare for things to become super awkward at your work for a while. For me, work gets tense whenever raw is brought up or mentioned in any way, shape or form. And it's not like I go around spouting off about raw to all the clients either. I even asked if she minded me talking about raw to clients who ask and she said she was ok with it, but for some reason I don't think she is ok with it...so I just don't go there at all. Oh well  :frown:

Good luck. Expect the worst reaction but hope for the best.


----------



## AHARM (Mar 28, 2010)

Bully4life--you have been feeding raw for 8 years?! I have been looking for someone who has been feeding raw for a long time to ask some questions to...

I am so afraid of nutrient deficiany or excess (that was only hesitation w raw) have u noticed any changes in bloodwork over the years? Since I work for a vet I've had the science diet meetings and talks and I can't help bit worry about all the nutrient levels which the SD ppl talked about and compared in other various dogfoods...just want to make sure it's balanced over time. I know immediate results with teeth and coat are shown bt I want some reassurance I'm doing the right thing long term. 

Thanks


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I just took Jody in for her rabies vaccine. The vet was pleased that she had gained weight from the initial visit (I was struggling keeping weight on Jody on dog kibble). My vet asked what I was feeding and I said a little white lie..Nature's Variety raw patties. She was happy with this and told me the bacteria load wasn't a problem for dogs. She did tell me a story about a client who fed bones/meat and the dogs teeth, although sparkly white, were very worn down and she just had to put a crown on one. I just sort of said..oh I bet they were feeding weight bearing bones.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

Aharm, check your inbox, i just PM'd you. Thanks


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i told my vets i fed raw, after their examination...and after they were pronounced magnificent....

i doubt they will say another word to me about raw because they could not deny what they saw.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I am lucky to work for vets who are open minded. A few months ago I had Darla in for her yearly exam. The doc commented on how beautiful her teeth were. I told him I had been feeding a couple of raw meals a week. A week or so later we were in the room with a small dog whose teeth were getting cruddy at a year old. My doctor told them about my dog and recommended gradually introducing chicken wings. The client seemed surprised, but he went over the low risks of salmonella etc, the safety of RAW, bones- all that good stuff. The client seemed happy and willing to try.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

magicre said:


> i told my vets i fed raw, after their examination...and after they were pronounced magnificent....
> 
> i doubt they will say another word to me about raw because they could not deny what they saw.


A lot of vets will deny it. It makes no sense for them to, but they do. Rarely do clients ever critically think about what their vet tells them about nutrition and diet. Most take it like its truth and have blind faith in that. So for one to go against what their vet suggested is like one questioning their knowledge and "expertise" in the field. Dont get me wrong, I think that most vets have the best intentions but just have no real clue to correct, appropriate nutrition. Which is not their fault at all. They know what they learned in school, from industry backed science. 

AHARM- All the hype about all these deficiencies is just scare tactics by the biggest profiteer in the industry (Hills SD) to get you to believe that what they have to offer as food is the best and most complete diet there is. As long as you feed a variety of mostly meat, some bone and some organ from a variety of different protein sources you don't need to worry about deficiencies. I sit in these same talks and just have to keep myself from laughing or asking the speaker questions about WHY they think it's appropriate to feed a dog corn and rice.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

natalie, interestingly, he was more concerned about the salmonella aspect than the bone ingestion...he has other clients, more and more, actually, who are now feeding raw...

so whilst he isn't for it, he has said that he cannot deny what's in front of him.

i call that progress.....as a medico...we are required to take continuing education courses......so are vets.....there is no excuse not to explore all avenues and not just stay stuck, as more and more evidence is presented about illness and nutrition....and the technology just keeps getting more and more advanced...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Good luck, my vet was saying that my dog looked great, but as soon as I said I fed raw he said he is too thin and could die of malnutrition or choking on a bone.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I am about to have this conversation with my vet (tomorrow at 9.10) as my pup is in for her 6 month check up. My vet said he would not care what I feed after she is 3 years old but to stick with dog food until that age!!.

Oh well I guess I ignored that bit of advice.

Will let you know how I get on tomorrow


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Best of luck...definitely let us know what was said!


----------



## AHARM (Mar 28, 2010)

Danemama--I am not quite sure how to quote yet, but I wanted to comment on what you said about the SD talks...they definately do scare you with all the nutrient analysis stuff..certain amounts of this or this in such exact measurements is enough to make your head spin..I did notice when they Hill's rep came to speak with us, she did not say anything about raw (I assume because there isn't any documented studies?) but she had a lot of negative stuff to say about every other brand of kibble out there besides SD.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

AHARM said:


> Danemama--I am not quite sure how to quote yet, but I wanted to comment on what you said about the SD talks...they definately do scare you with all the nutrient analysis stuff..certain amounts of this or this in such exact measurements is enough to make your head spin..I did notice when they Hill's rep came to speak with us, she did not say anything about raw (I assume because there isn't any documented studies?) but she had a lot of negative stuff to say about every other brand of kibble out there besides SD.


There's a little button on the bottom right corner of the text reply box that says "quote" in it. Press that if you'd like to quote a post. There's another button next to it with a plus sign in quotes which you can press if you'd like to quote multiple posts from multiple people. It will turn an orange color when you press it which means when you reply that post will be quoted. You can multi quote as many posts as you'd like in one response. 

Hills SD is probably one of the most corrupt companies out there. I wouldn't believe a word they say because what matters to them the most is the bottom line and keeping dogs "healthy" enough to keep selling their products.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I work for a Vet (also my father) and he has been VERY open minded about raw, because I presented him with several websites, and took the opportunity to educate him, and explain how I am doing it. He's asked me several times "You are balancing it, right?" I always say yes "80% meat, 10% bone, 10% organs" and I showed him the pictures on this site with the deer remains after the coyotes, those still blow him away as he was taught in school that Wolves/coyotes eat the stomach contents first. It honestly depends on how open minded your vet is, my dad is open to new things. Even before I switched to raw we have moved away from carrying dog foods (we have none in stock now) and recommend the higher quality kibbles (Orijen, Acana etc) to our clients. He has actually had me come and talk to several of our clients about raw, and wants to start having like nutritional seminars for our clients so they can learn more. I am very blessed to have such a wonderful vet/dad who is open to things. He said if he had more time he would feed his dogs raw (5 of these dogs belong to my sister who is living with him) (has a bouvier, 3 std poodles, 1 aussie, and a scottie living with him at the moment).


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

magicre said:


> as a medico...we are required to take continuing education courses......so are vets.....there is no excuse not to explore all avenues and not just stay stuck, as more and more evidence is presented about illness and nutrition....and the technology just keeps getting more and more advanced...


Part of the problem here is that some of the continuing ed the vets are taking is sponsored or subsidized by pet food manufacturers. (Think those sessions will contain information about the benefits of not feeding corporate pet food?) Add to that the potential conflict of interest when vets sell a particular line of pet food, and it's not hard to see why some are hostile (or at best, indifferent) about raw feeding.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

If my vet asks what I feed I tell him I feed a carnivore appropriate raw diet. If he goes to dispute it I say "I am sorry you feel that way but my dogs nutritional needs and my choice of feeding is not up for debate" Seldomly they will continue arguing with me, if they do I have a few swear words I have lined up to use to add into the sentance above.

They dont like it? Tough, perhaps they should do a little research and take what Hills says with a grain of salt if its even worth that.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ziggy29 said:


> Part of the problem here is that some of the continuing ed the vets are taking is sponsored or subsidized by pet food manufacturers. (Think those sessions will contain information about the benefits of not feeding corporate pet food?) Add to that the potential conflict of interest when vets sell a particular line of pet food, and it's not hard to see why some are hostile (or at best, indifferent) about raw feeding.


Agreed.


the best doctors and vets i ever knew went where no man or dog had gone before....(giving away age here).....they used all of their senses and talked amongst themselves and traded symptoms and discussions at all those symposiums and conferences we had to attend....

and we learned.....or should have because education and evolution of knowledge should never stop during the lifetime of a doc or vet.

mediocrity is mediocrity amongst doctors and vets....and, let's face it, we are part of the problem, too...i could easily put my dog in a car and drive a hundred miles to see the best of the best of the best....but i don't.

our lives are so busy we try to find a vet who is convenient.....and they don't always know the latest information or have the latest equipment...they're country docs, spouting the party line, using treatments that are thirty years old....

i think the other part of the equation belongs to us. we have a very powerful tool. the internet.

we are supposed to challenge our doctors, not with useless stuff we read...there's plenty of that....but with information that makes sense....and that's our homework in rearing children, dogs, diagnosing our own ailments.....

my vet is a good one. his knowledge of raw sucks. fortunately, he doesn't pretend otherwise.....but i take exception to his reluctance to research, because food is the fuel for the body.....he is a good diagnostician....and, with my growing knowledge of raw and his skills as a vet, we make a pretty good team....

same goes with my own doctors....and my own health issues..i know as much about them as they do....because i believe i'm in charge of my own health.

we should be proud that we feed raw....that we found this place, that we asked the questions...

sorry. off soap box now LOL


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

eternalstudent said:


> My vet said he would not care what I feed after she is 3 years old but to stick with dog food until that age!!.


That may be the most ridiculous statement yet. I believe raw is the *most* beneficial for young dogs because it doesn't promote rapid overgrowth so the dog grows more gradually and lessens joint/bone/heart issues as an adult.


----------

